# Suche flache Tastatur mit beleuchtung



## LittleGundam (24. Oktober 2015)

Hi,

ich suche eine flache Tastatur, so ähnlich wie man sie vom Notebook kennt, sprich mit flachen Tasten! Sie muss beleuchtete Tasten haben da ich viel im dunkeln arbeite, ob Wireless oder per USB ist egal. Man sollte auch drauf zocken können, also die 
Logitech Illuminate fällt da schonmal weg da mann mit der ja keine 3 Tasten gleichzeitig drücken kann...

Vorschläge?
Die neue von Cherry sieht ja schon toll aus, aber die kann sich ja keiner Leisten für 190€...

Mfg


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (25. Oktober 2015)

Wie wärs mit CM Storm Trigger Z?Ich nutze seit einiger Zeit und bin damit zufrieden.Denn mich persönlich stört es das es bei den MX-Gaming Tastaturen zumeist die Tasten sehr weit abstehen,was bei dieser
nicht der fall ist.Es hat sogar einen relative großen Handballenauflage und die Oberfläche der Tastatur ist Gummiert und fühlt sich sehr angenehm an gegenüber harten  Plastik Oberfläche.
Das einzigste was mich aber stört ist das die Tastentippfläche etwas größer hätte sein können.Die Tastatur ist weiß beleuchtet und im dunkeln sehr gut nutzbar/sehbar.Leicht zu reinigen und Preis ab 100 Euro aufwärts.
Meine haben MX-Braun Switches und ist nicht laut und leicht bedienbar(Tastendruck).Hier gehts zum Test bei interesse,

CM Storm Trigger Z | Review | Technic3D

grüße Brex


----------



## BenRo (25. Oktober 2015)

LittleGundam schrieb:


> Die neue von Cherry sieht ja schon toll aus, aber die kann sich ja keiner Leisten für 190€...



Na, na! 190 € sind es nicht, sondern 154,48 €! 
https://geizhals.de/cherry-mx-board-6-0-g80-3930lybde-2-a1214686.html


----------



## LittleGundam (25. Oktober 2015)

Aber immer noch sau teuer  Die CM Storm Trigger Z ist mir noch zu hoch, ich seh da garkeine "Laptop ähnlichkeit" O.o. Da ich mit meinem Laptop für die Uni auch zocke und komplett auf den umgestiegen bin hab ich mich an diese flachen tasten gewöhnt. Deshalb was mit flachen tasten und beleuchtet. Noch jemand ne Idee?^^


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (25. Oktober 2015)

Noch flacherer Laptop ähnliches Gaming Keyboard mit MX-Switches wirste wohl nicht finden weil es die(noch) nicht gibts.Zumindest ist es mir nicht bekannt obwohl ich immer auf neuste  Info-Stand bin was Hardware/Pheriepherie angeht.
Wäre es so dann würden sie garantiert jetzt auf meinem Tisch liegen weil ich auch kein Freund von zu hoch abstehende Tastaturen bin.
Einzigste möglichkeit wäre eine Rubberdome Gaming Tastatur die so ähnlich flach wie Lapi Keyboard ist.Aber die dinger sind bei weiten nicht so gut wie eine mechanische was tippgefühl und Lebensdauer/haltbarkeit angeht,
Aber das weisste ja bestimmt.An deiner stelle geh doch mal in deiner nähe am besten Saturn(ausgestellte Tastauren testen) oder PC Geschäft und frag doch mal ob es möglich wäre einige Tastauren kurz zu testen wenns geht.
Fragen kostet nichts und kannst auch die verschiedenen MX Switches der Tastaturen bzw.Layout testen.Den da gibts auch große unterschiede was das auslösen/kraftaufwand und geräuschpegel beim tippen angeht.
Den das könnte am Ende deine Kaufentscheidung wesentlich beeinflußen.

Liebe grüße Brex


----------



## markus1612 (25. Oktober 2015)

Das CHERRY - Tastaturen wäre eine Möglichkeit, hat aber leider keine Beleuchtung ....


----------



## devil_mo (25. Oktober 2015)

Wenn es keine mechanische sein muss gibt es noch die Razer DeathStalker Razer DeathStalker, USB, DE (RZ03-00800300-R3G1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   Ist beleuchtet... Wenn du die Farbe einstellen magst die Deathstalker Chroma.

Ich hab die und komm ganz gut damit klar. Hatte aber auch nie eine mechanische und kam vom Laptop


----------



## Laurai (25. Oktober 2015)

SteelSeries Apex Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (64148) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Verwende ich derzeit selber.....nur um festzustellen das flache Tasten eigentlich nicht so mein ding sind >_>.


----------



## LittleGundam (25. Oktober 2015)

Die von Razer ist gut! Die hatte ich vollkommen vergessen xD Das ist genau das was ich gesucht habe, danke!  Morgen dann gleichmal zu Saturn und ausprobieren. Danke an alle!


----------



## JackA (26. Oktober 2015)

Äm ja, Razer und so...
Wie wärs einfach mit dem Geheimtipp: Fujitsu KB910?


----------



## Icedaft (26. Oktober 2015)

Logitech K800 Wireless Illuminated Keyboard: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

"W" + Shift + Space funktioniert laut Rezension anstandslos.


----------



## amer_der_erste (26. Oktober 2015)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Äm ja, Razer und so...
> Wie wärs einfach mit dem Geheimtipp: Fujitsu KB910?



Hey, danke für den Post!

Denke ich habe meinen Favoriten gefunden.


----------

